# God On Trial



## D. Paul (Jun 12, 2009)

On the PB back in Dec 2008, this film Masterpiece | God on Trial | PBS was mentioned but not much discussion was given. If any of you have not seen this particular film, find it and watch it. For those of you who have seen it, please, will you discuss it with me? I recorded thoughts while watching it. It is provocative and not just a little disturbing, but well worth the time...In my humble opinion.


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 13, 2009)

The premise was not the common "does god exist?", rather it was:
"Has God broken the Covenant made with Abraham; Has God abandoned his people?"

The arguments are fascinating and the rehearsals of history are informative. I could not help but watch and hear through my understanding of the Reformed position, but nevertheless, the end was compelling from their immediate perspective.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jun 13, 2009)

The main problem with this is that it is not God on trial, but us. It is always that way, because God is the definition of righteousness, justice, and good. It is not that God chooses to do what is right, it is that what is right is in accord with his nature. When man asks the questions that appear to be even asking the question "is God just" we display our own fallen sinful nature. If we were not fallen, we would know God cannot do other than what is right. It is never God on trial, but mankind.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 13, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> The main problem with this is that it is not God on trial, but us. It is always that way, because God is the definition of righteousness, justice, and good. It is not that God chooses to do what is right, it is that what is right is in accord with his nature. When man asks the questions that appear to be even asking the question "is God just" we display our own fallen sinful nature. If we were not fallen, we would know God cannot do other than what is right. It is never God on trial, but mankind.



Your viewpoint, can be true and those questions still be legit. We should/can show that man's rebellion against a just and holy God who has revealed himself clearly, is without excuse. To just write the question off, does not properly do just to the situation and could be done by the various false religions..."How dare you question Allah, it is your rebellion that is the problem".

CT


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 13, 2009)

ChristianTrader said:


> Brian Withnell said:
> 
> 
> > The main problem with this is that it is not God on trial, but us. It is always that way, because God is the definition of righteousness, justice, and good. It is not that God chooses to do what is right, it is that what is right is in accord with his nature. When man asks the questions that appear to be even asking the question "is God just" we display our own fallen sinful nature. If we were not fallen, we would know God cannot do other than what is right. It is never God on trial, but mankind.
> ...



The dialogue in the film stated both cases only in other words, of course. I found it interesting also that the Freewill argument was offered. To so many this seems to be the magic bullet that gets God "off the hook".


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't seen the movie would like to though. The problem with "Putting God on Trial" is the attitude of judging God comes from self-righeous identity. For example, "this shouldn't happen to me, why is this happening to me, if God did exist he wouldn't allow this to occur." In other words, people think they somehow deserve better and are not that bad (or sinful).


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 13, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> I haven't seen the movie would like to though. The problem with "Putting God on Trial" is the attitude of judging God comes from self-righeous identity. For example, "this shouldn't happen to me, why is this happening to me, if God did exist he wouldn't allow this to occur." In other words, people think they somehow deserve better and are not that bad (or sinful).



Yes, I would agree with that as overview prior to viewing the film, which I hope you make certain to do. What I found intriguing was that this impromptu "trial" was an "in the midst of" for these men. This was not with Brandy glasses in hand and polite smiles on faces. Right or wrong, their theology was being worked out and you could see the effects on their faces.

It went beyond doubting God's existence. Their issue became the Covenant. Had God broken Covenant with the Jews? Has God made Covenant now with a new people? This debate was far different than the common "Does God exist" or "Is God Good?'


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 13, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen the movie would like to though. The problem with "Putting God on Trial" is the attitude of judging God comes from self-righeous identity. For example, "this shouldn't happen to me, why is this happening to me, if God did exist he wouldn't allow this to occur." In other words, people think they somehow deserve better and are not that bad (or sinful).
> ...




Without seeing the movie did the trial ever bring up Christ?


----------



## tellville (Jun 13, 2009)

Powerful film. I used the closing monologue to begin a discussion about evil & God during a Bible study.


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 15, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> Without seeing the movie did the trial ever bring up Christ?



No, it did not. If I recall, one discussion brought up Messiah, but no direct mention of Christ. Small wonder they struggled.


----------

